# Turning handles for square bars



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

So I got my turning tools from captain Eddie today, seems to be good quality. I knew I was going to have to turn the handles but didn't think about there putting square holes to put the bar in. Only way I can think is to drill out the hole and use a chisel I guess, problem is I don't have chisels and have never used them so might mess up. Any other easier suggestions perhaps?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If they have a steel or brass ring where the tang goes into the handle it helps prevent it from splitting if your holes a hair big. Which is what you typically want. I wouldn't worry about a perfectly square hole. Then again, there is my way, and the right way. You could always drill a hole with a slightly diameter , put the tool in a vise a encourage the handle to go on with a hammer.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Don't try to make the hole square.

I think Eddie has a video on this on his YouTube channel.

Go to the plumbing department at your favorite hardware store and pick up a copper union … 1" ID should be fine. You can cut the union in half, giving you two ferrules from one union. Turn the handle and install the ferrule on the business end.

Knock the corners of the bar off with a belt sander, then drill the handle about 2" deep with a 5/8" drill (assuming the bar is 1/2"). Mix up some epoxy and pour it in the hole in the handle (make sure plenty of epoxy gets all the way to the bottom of the hole). Insert the tool in the handle and fill the hole with epoxy. Let it cure overnight.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

As Dane said no reason to make the hole square. I have made many turning tools using a round hole and filling the rest with epoxy. Never had a problem.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wasn't sure if that would work or not like that, figured they had to be snug


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Gixxerjoe04-If you fill the hole with epoxy and let it cure, they will be snug.

Don't just apply epoxy to the shaft of the tool … if you leave an air pocket or gap inside the handle, that can lead to vibration, and chatter. That's why you pour some epoxy in the hole before you insert the tool steel.

Here's a link to Captain Eddie's YouTube channel that should be of some help:


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is another route. Turn your handle, add the ferrule. Then bore a 1/2" hole into the handle to the depth you need. Then take the non business end of the tool and grind a "starter" chamfer on the end of the tool. Put the tool bar into a vise and heat it w/ a torch. You do *not* have to get it cherry red or hot enough to change the temper of the steel. Then beat the handle onto the steel. It will smoke and burn a perfectly sized hole into the handle and if you heated the steel too much flames might even shoot out, so clear away any saw dust you have in the vicinity of the vise before you begin. I've used this method myself many times for all manner of handles and it works like a charm.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm with The Dane, round hole with a strong ferrule and epoxy. I did exactly the same thing with Capt Eddie's bars a few months ago.
Cheers


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I made a square hole in my turning tool handles then just epoxied the square shaft into the handle. No brass required for me.

To make the handle I started with 2 pieces of wood 1"x2"x18". I cut a dado 1/2" wide by 1/4" deep into each piece. Then when glued together I had a 1/2"x1/2" square hole in the middle of a 2"x2"x18" blank.

I then cut 2 pieces of wood 1/2" square x 1" long. These square plugs are glued into each end to give the drive spur and live center something to bite into. After turning I cut 1" off of the top so that I can slip the square shaft into the handle.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Watch Capt. Eddie.
Round hole, epoxy, a ferrule, done!
Never had a failure.
Bill


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I made a square hole with a mortising attachment on a drill press.








drilled a small hole to allow epoxy to escape when the bar was inserted.








final product


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Never had an epoxy joint fail. Round hole, square shaft, epoxy in the hole.
What am I missing?
Bill


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Found the blog I posted for making the handles - http://lumberjocks.com/socrbent/blog/34306


----------

